# chainsaw goners



## nwcatman (Mar 2, 2008)

met w/my son yesterday at a house where they wanted to get rid of a big mesquite tree. now have about 2000 lbs of wood i need him to come offload from the trailer someday. as we were about to leave he remarked as to how he needed a good chainsaw too but just couldn't justify the cost right now. so now my stihl ms290 lives at his house instead of mine. anyone got a preference on chainsaws? i liked my stihl but was a bear to start and real tempermental. once it got going and warmed though it was great.   thanks


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Mar 2, 2008)

Is it an older Stihl?  They're supposed to be one of the best!  I like the husqvarna saws for the little amount of cutting I do.  They aren't underpowered and very reliable.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 2, 2008)

I run a chainsaw just about every day----Stihl---try thier new Magnum---I got my eye on a 440. Now I just got to find the money.


----------



## loglugger (Mar 2, 2008)

Stihl all the way. Get someone that knows stihl saws and have them tune it up and that shoulld take care of the hard srart problem.
Bob


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 2, 2008)

So John, any Mesquite blanks available?[:I]


----------



## Dario (Mar 2, 2008)

Stihl and Husqvarna are supposed to be among the best.  Makita, Echo, and Jonsered also make great saws.

Stihl is supposed to be one of the easiest to start and yours might just need a tune-up.

One thing to watch out, whatever you buy, do pay attention on where it is made.  Stihl-Germany, Husqvarna-Sweden, Jonsered-Sweden/Norway/USA/Japan, Makita-Japan, etc.  They have some outsourced, you don't want those.


----------



## jacurl (Mar 2, 2008)

I had a similar problem, I got two of the smaller ones at different places.  They were in the shop more than being used.  I finally broke down and bought theHUSQVARNA 455 RANCHER.  I got it from Tractor Supply, I know that Northern Tool carries them, and I think Lowes does as well.  I got a good deal on the one I bought.  I later figured out how much I spent on the small saw and repairs, and I should have got what I did, I would have spent less.

Joe


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 2, 2008)

Stihl all the way. If it isn't running right, get a Stihl dealer to tune it up. BTW, Stihl has had (many of, or most of) their motors made in Japan for decades.


----------



## eskimo (Mar 2, 2008)

I've had an Echo for about 25 years & have never had a problem with it.  I don't know about the newer ones, but I have an Echo leaf blower (I know it's not the same) that is only about 2 years old and it runs great.


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 2, 2008)

Be careful of buying any power tool at a home center. The tools are cheaper because they are ordered special in a large lot using cheaper parts. In places where there should be bearing, you may find bushings instead, which will cause the product to fail prematurely. I found out about this from some friends that work at Black & Decker(Dewalt). They have given me the bearings to replace the worn out bushings in my cordless drill. This is true with the Poulan chainsaws also. We have torn them down and found the parts were worn out after 50 hours. I now own maybe 10 chainsaws and use my Stihl because it is the newest, but if I had to choose from my older ones, I would go with either my Husquavarna 242 or my ancient Homelite C-72 super(a very heavy powerful beast). I agree that a good tune up may help with the starting if the compression is up to where it should be and the fuel is the right mix. Start with fresh high octane fuel and a good quality 2 stroke oil.


----------



## nwcatman (Mar 2, 2008)

jarheaded- would you consider TRACTOR SUPPLY to be a "home center"? i know poulans are junk no matter where you buy em.


----------



## nwcatman (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jwoodwright_
> 
> So John, any Mesquite blanks available?[:I]


he he he   PM me


----------



## jcollazo (Mar 2, 2008)

I sold a Mont Blanc 149 last year and used the proceeds for a Husky 350e. Best transaction I've made in a long time. Every time a storm hits I put in the trunk in case someone needs help "removing" wood from their driveway[}]


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 2, 2008)

John, I don't know enough about Tractor Supply to make that call, I have only been to one once and did not see any of the brands that are sold at Home Depot and Lowes, and those were the stores that I was refering to. And I do agree that Poulans are junk no matter if they are TN plated and sold with a full price rebate.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Tractor Supply is a decent enough place for a good saw.  They don't buy in huge quanities like lowes, home depot, etc.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 2, 2008)

Buy your saw from a local dealer.  If you buy a Stihl or Echo, it will not cost you any more than buying at the Borg since pricing is set by the manufacturer and dealers are not allowed to sell for less (this includes the borg).

I have 1 Stihl and 3 Echos (one is an Echo Pro String Trimmer)...my choice is Echo!  They are the easiest to start from my experience and they certainly are a LOT less vibration than the Stihl.

That said, either Echo or Stihl are good saws.  

Poulan are called that for a reason...you pull on and pull on it and it still won't start!


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Mar 3, 2008)

I picked up my brother today to do a little work on the house and such, and he had an Echo he had acquired from somewhere.  He commented, as I took it around the back of the house to work on a maple stump we had picked up(with the help of some marines), that it was tempermental starting.  His advice was to place one foot through the hand grip while holding the trigger and pull the cord.  HOWEVER, I, with my round Santa-like belly and my size 12 foot through the grip while holding the trigger still could not get the thing to start.  I'm sure it was a comical affair, I however was not amused.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 3, 2008)

There's a little trick to starting a chainsaw (especially a big one) without tiring yourself out.  Don't put the saw on the ground and pull the cord.  Instead, pick the saw up in your left hand, hold the starter cord handle in your right.  Hold the cord steady and (without letting go) let the saw drop.  This technique uses the saw's weight to pull the cord, rather than your arm.  You get a quicker jerk and it doesn't wear you out.

As for brands, I like Stihl.  I have a hard-starting 026 but I really like my west german made 037 w/ 24" bar.  Stihl doesn't sell them anymore (they don't meet emissions requirements), but it is a real workhorse.

I also regrind my chains to a tooth profile that stays sharp longer.  I suspect, however, that this change is less important with the new tooth design on Stihl's latest chain.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## MichaelS (Mar 3, 2008)

I bet OSHA would love it at your house!


----------



## Dario (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sylvanite_
> 
> There's a little trick to starting a chainsaw (especially a big one) without tiring yourself out.  Don't put the saw on the ground and pull the cord.  Instead, pick the saw up in your left hand, hold the starter cord handle in your right.  Hold the cord steady and (without letting go) let the saw drop.  This technique uses the saw's weight to pull the cord, rather than your arm.  You get a quicker jerk and it doesn't wear you out.



Eric,

I have to STRONGLY disagree with this.  That is a no-no and a safety hazard.  Read the manual on how to start the saw...SAFELY.

Though you can put the brakes, I cringe on the though of the saw going and you don't have any control of it.

Also, from what I've read when buying a used saw (this test is used and)...if the saw drop fast enough that way, chances are the piston is already shut/scored or about to go bad.


----------



## rincewind03060 (Mar 3, 2008)

The guy that took my tree out swore by Jonsered. Said they always started first tug of the rope.


----------



## jnelson (Mar 4, 2008)

I could have used this thread a few weeks ago when the first ice storm came through.

I ended up at Lowe's with a Poulan 18" Wild Thing.

It has done an okay job of cutting up a downed Elm tree, but I do wish that it had some more power.  It has been very easy to start, and given the small amount that I will be cutting up, it will do for me.

When I have to replace, I will probably go with a Husquevarna, if it will pass the finance committee.

The Elms has some beautiful heartwood.  Has anyone ever made pens from Elm?


----------



## Dario (Mar 4, 2008)

Take some loss now and try selling that Poulan now while it is still running. 

Elm spalt nicely and those make awesome pens.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MichaelS_
> 
> I bet OSHA would love it at your house!


If I had to guess, I'd venture that 95% of home shops would not pass an OSHA audit.


----------



## RPhelps (Mar 4, 2008)

I was just cruising through this thread and thought I would post a few comments.  First, in  the interest of full disclosure, I work for STIHL so I am definitely biased when it comes to choosing a saw.  However both Husky and Echo make good equipment and I leave it up to folks to make their own decisions. 
-  I would definitely recommend buying your saw from a dealer.  It is the only way we sell our equipment.  They service what they sell and have the expertise to set you up with the right equipment for your job
-  Please, please, please, NEVER drop start a saw.  You don't have control of the saw when it is starting and run the risk of having it come back and bite you.  We make easy to start saws that you can start with two fingers.  My mom is 72 and that is what she uses.
-  I saw somewhere in the thread the comment that STIHL engines were made in Japan.  I believe when the company first introduced trimmers in the 70s that some Japanese engines were used, and again in some specific models in the 80's and 90's however we currently do not have any Japanese engines in our product line.  We have a production facility right here in Virginia where we manufacture almost all of the models you find in our catalog. 
Take care.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> I have to STRONGLY disagree with this.  That is a no-no and a safety hazard.  Read the manual on how to start the saw...SAFELY.
> 
> Though you can put the brakes, I cringe on the though of the saw going and you don't have any control of it.


I appreciate the concern about safety.  By no means do I suggest ever letting a chainsaw out of control.  I'd have to say that if one cannot keep control at all times (including the start), then one should not operate a chainsaw.

Then again, I don't believe that the only safe way to start a saw is the one in the manual.  A little drop (or push) of the saw, with a balanced pull on the cord starts much more easily than (and for me, with just as much if not more control) as starting on the ground. 

If you ever climb a standing tree to cut a limb, you're going to have to start the saw off the ground.  That will require a balanced push/pull technique.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Dario (Mar 4, 2008)

Nils,

Chainsaw is probably one of the most dangerous equipment used in woodworking, and the starting style you described is very dangerous.  Respecting the equipment is your first line of defense (safety wise) and you crossed that IMHO.  While I cannot stop you from doing it (though I discourage you) please do not teach others to do it that way.  

Try posting this advise on a chainsaw forum where arborists, loggers and other people who earn their living using a chainsaw is and see what I mean.

You are a dear friend...I hate to hear you getting hurt because of this.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, let's get away from starting the chainsaw.  The original question was about brands.  One of the many features I like about Stihl is the handle configuration.  My first chainsaws were McCullugh brand, and the handles were such that when I held a saw, I was looking right down the bar.  When I first picked up a Stihl, I immediately noticed that I was looking at the side of the bar.  The Stihl has an angled top handle that causes me to naturally hold it to my side a little, rather than directly in front of me.  I consider that an important safety feature, as kickback would tend to throw the saw up over my shoulder, rather than at my face.

Now, I've never had uncontrollable kickback from a chainsaw (even though I tune my chains for an aggressive cut), but I like that feature.

There are other features I like about Stihl too, such as having the flywheel inboard of the chain sprocket, not needing priming, bar shape, ease of chain tensioning, power, weight, durability, and servicability.  Mostly, I just like how well they cut (given a sharp chain).  Husqvarna is generally considered of equal quality and the two brands each have devotees.  Echo is typically regarded as second-tier.  McCullugh, Homelite, and Poulan are at the bottom.

Regards,
Eric


----------

